

Show HN: Fight against spying on your Smartphone - SecUpwN
https://secupwn.github.io/Android-IMSI-Catcher-Detector
Calling all Hackers and Security-Geeks out there!<p>Law enforcement agencies, criminals and dictatorial regimes use IMSI-Catchers and StingRays, which are false mobile towers acting between the target mobile phone(s) and the service providers real towers. The FBI or local police might deploy the device at a protest to obtain a record of everyone who attended with a cell phone. IMSI-Catchers can not only intercept mobile phone traffic and track movement of mobile phone users, but even remotely manipulate your handset. Unfortunately it seems that IMSI-Catchers have been exponentially popular lately, with an explosion of various &quot;bastards&quot; with governments and criminals all the same, using it.<p>Our &quot;Android IMSI-Catcher Detector&quot; aims to detect and avoid these IMSI-Catchers. Users shall be warned if the ciphering is turned off. Several other protection-mechanisms are in the works, too. We started to implement the first detection methods and need people who can check our App on real IMSI-Catchers or equivalent self-build hardware.<p>Also (and this is no joke), if you work for a company producing software for IMSI-Catchers, leak it to us! Should you work for the police (or similar organization) and feel like giving our App a test on the IMSI-Catcher in your garage, have some fun and do it! NOTE: Since all members of our project value privacy to be one of the most important things to keep, please protect yourself when undertaking any action. We do not want do endorse you losing your job, family or lives. Just feel invited to keep our project moving by leaking IMSI-Catcher software and other secret information to us.<p>WARNING: Our App is currently in BLEEDING ALPHA state - do NOT complain that stuff is not working, start contributing pull requests!<p>Website: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;secupwn.github.io&#x2F;Android-IMSI-Catcher-Detector&#x2F;
Roadmap: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;SecUpwN&#x2F;Android-IMSI-Catcher-Detector#development-roadmap<p>Be brave and join us!<p>SecUpwN and the whole AIMSICD-Team.
======
SecUpwN
Calling all Hackers and Security-Geeks out there!

Law enforcement agencies, criminals and dictatorial regimes use IMSI-Catchers
and StingRays, which are false mobile towers acting between the target mobile
phone(s) and the service providers real towers. The FBI or local police might
deploy the device at a protest to obtain a record of everyone who attended
with a cell phone. IMSI-Catchers can not only intercept mobile phone traffic
and track movement of mobile phone users, but even remotely manipulate your
handset. Unfortunately it seems that IMSI-Catchers have been exponentially
popular lately, with an explosion of various "bastards" with governments and
criminals all the same, using it.

Our "Android IMSI-Catcher Detector" aims to detect and avoid these IMSI-
Catchers. Users shall be warned if the ciphering is turned off. Several other
protection-mechanisms are in the works, too. We started to implement the first
detection methods and need people who can check our App on real IMSI-Catchers
or equivalent self-build hardware.

Also (and this is no joke), if you work for a company producing software for
IMSI-Catchers, leak it to us! Should you work for the police (or similar
organization) and feel like giving our App a test on the IMSI-Catcher in your
garage, have some fun and do it! NOTE: Since all members of our project value
privacy to be one of the most important things to keep, please protect
yourself when undertaking any action. We do not want do endorse you losing
your job, family or lives. Just feel invited to keep our project moving by
leaking IMSI-Catcher software and other secret information to us.

WARNING: Our App is currently in BLEEDING ALPHA state - do NOT complain that
stuff is not working, start contributing pull requests!

* Website: [https://secupwn.github.io/Android-IMSI-Catcher-Detector/](https://secupwn.github.io/Android-IMSI-Catcher-Detector/) * Roadmap: [https://github.com/SecUpwN/Android-IMSI-Catcher-Detector#dev...](https://github.com/SecUpwN/Android-IMSI-Catcher-Detector#development-roadmap)

Be brave and join us!

SecUpwN and the whole AIMSICD-Team.

